# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A do te bëhet ndonjëherë Maqedonia me shumicë shqiptare?

## Jack Watson

Kam hasur neper internet shume shqiptare Maqedonie qe shprehin vazhdimisht kete mendim, pra arritjen pas disa dekadave te nje shumice popullsie shqiptare ne Maqdoni.

Pra, a ka shance te ndodh kjo? A do te ndodh ne te ardhmen nje ndryshim demografik ne Maqedoni?



P.S. Si fakt historik njihet rasti i Libanit, qe disa dekada me pare kishte shumce te krishtere, ndersa sot ka shumice myslimane. (Ne kete shtet besimi fetar konsiderohet  thuajse ETNI).

----------


## nostradamus99

> Kam hasur neper internet shume shqiptare Maqedonie qe shprehin vazhdimisht kete mendim, pra arritjen pas disa dekadave te nje shumice popullsie shqiptare ne Maqdoni.
> 
> Pra, a ka shance te ndodh kjo? A do te ndodh ne te ardhmen nje ndryshim demografik ne Maqedoni?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Si fakt historik njihet rasti i Libanit, qe disa dekada me pare kishte shumce te krishtere, ndersa sot ka shumice myslimane. (Ne kete shtet besimi fetar konsiderohet  thuajse ETNI).


Po nese e mbajme kete natalitet nese behemi sikur ata ne shqiperi kurre.
Sepse karijera(egoizmi) e ngadalson ose e parandalon kete.

----------


## BaBa

> A do te behet ndonjeher Maqedonia me shumice shqiptare?


Sdo te bahet maqedonia ka shumicen Shqiptar por ato e kan per turp mduket se sflasin shpesh gjuhen Shqipe po flasin Maqedonisht !!!

----------


## no name

Nuk eshte ndonje diferenc e madhe... por shumica e shqiptarve ne maqedoni jan ne mergim jasht vendlindjes dhe per ate duket se ka me shum maqedon.

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Sdo te bahet maqedonia ka shumicen Shqiptar por ato e kan per turp mduket se sflasin shpesh gjuhen Shqipe po flasin Maqedonisht !!!




Haha me ke qu me qesh more ti,se di nga je po gabim e ki ti,sepse bash kta/ne shqiptart e maqedonis nuk e kemi turp si thua ti te flasim gjuhen shqipe,sme besohet se ka mbetyr ndonje ashtu si mendon ti,qe flet gjuhen maqedonase ne vend te gjuhes antare Shqipes pffffffffff.


A do te behet ndonjeher Maqedonia me shumice shqiptare? 

Spo e di a do te behet po te mbetemi na qe jemi ktu shqiptar 100% mos na ngaterohet gjaku.

----------


## nostradamus99

> Haha me ke qu me qesh more ti,se di nga je po gabim e ki ti,sepse bash kta/ne shqiptart e maqedonis nuk e kemi turp si thua ti te flasim gjuhen shqipe,sme besohet se ka mbetyr ndonje ashtu si mendon ti,qe flet gjuhen maqedonase ne vend te gjuhes antare Shqipes pffffffffff.
> 
> 
> A do te behet ndonjeher Maqedonia me shumice shqiptare? 
> 
> Spo e di a do te behet po te mbetemi na qe jemi ktu shqiptar 100% mos na ngaterohet gjaku.



Ishalla por por nuk besoj te mos perzihet

----------


## Jack Watson

> Po nese e mbajme kete natalitet nese behemi sikur ata ne shqiperi kurre.
> Sepse karijera(egoizmi) e ngadalson ose e parandalon kete.



se more vesh ca ke dasht te thuash te fjalia e pare.

----------


## nostradamus99

> se more vesh ca ke dasht te thuash te fjalia e pare.



Ne maqedoni jane mes 35-40%shqiptar, natyrisht sllavet nuk pranojn me teper se25%

te thash nese nataliteti do mbetet keshtu si sot pra eshte me i madhe se ai maqedonas, ka gjasa per 50 vjet ti kalojme.

por nese ja fillojne shqiptart e ilirides te silen si ne Shqiperi atehere
nuk do ti kalojme kurre bullgaret(maqen).

Nataliteti ne shqiperi tani per tani eshte karijera ne vend te par, femijet teke tuk
ne kosovaret nga trojet shqiptar e kemi vendin e par per disa dekada do ta kalojme memedhen.
natyrisht nese nuk bashkohemi deri atehere.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Pse Te Behet Kur Eshte Edhe Pse Ne Statistik Maqedont Dominojne Ne Perqindje Mirepo Shqiptar Ka Me Shume Ne Maqedoni Pa Dyshim...*

----------


## Dorontina

> Nuk eshte ndonje diferenc e madhe... por shumica e shqiptarve ne maqedoni jan ne mergim jasht vendlindjes dhe per ate duket se ka me shum maqedon.


*ashtu mendoj edhe une dhe shqiptaret po pritojn me ba femij vetem mos me then jam baba i dhjet femijve ......*pra duhet te merret gjithsesi ....duhet historis me ju zbardh ftyra ....

----------


## Dorontina

> Sdo te bahet maqedonia ka shumicen Shqiptar por ato e kan per turp mduket se sflasin shpesh gjuhen Shqipe po flasin Maqedonisht !!!


ashtu keni mendu edhe per ne Kosovaret bo ju dulem kapuq me monga  :Lulja3:  
ju tregum a ishim shqiptar te asimilum a shqiptar Adem jashara e Boletina *dhe kush kend e ka kerku me shum na juve a ju neve*  :buzeqeshje:  ...qajshim per dit per shqiperin deri e qujshim nanê nanê e dikur fillum te kendojm *"Kjo shqipria me tri nana edhe pi thot vetit Jetime".*
Nano,Nanê Tereza e Majko edhe zbenin punê prap qajshim ..... :i qetë:

----------


## RaPSouL

> *ashtu mendoj edhe une dhe shqiptaret po pritojn me ba femij vetem mos me then jam baba i dhjet femijve ......*pra duhet te merret gjithsesi ....duhet historis me ju zbardh ftyra ....



Ke Te Drejt Me Keto Fjal Dorontina Jam e Mendimit Tend Ashtu Jemi Ne Shqiptaret Kemi Turp Per Gjerat Qe Sduhet Te Kemi E Per Ato Gjera Qe Duhet Te Kemi Turp Ne Skemi Krejt E Kunderta..................

----------


## strong_07

do te arrihet kjo dhe ate mbrenda 15-20 viteve se ne shipatret bejm ka 5-6 femij ndersa maqedonet ka 2-3 dhe kjo mund te arrihet shum shpejt 

ne momentalisht jemi 27%

----------


## baaroar

Lidhur me ceshtjen ne fjale kam bere nje llogaritje te perafert se sa do te jene maqedonet sllave dhe shqiptaret pas "n" vitesh ne F.Y.R.O.M.
Kam shfrytezuar kryesisht te dhenat nga faqet:
https://www.cia.gov/cia/publications...mk.html#People
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demogra...c_of_Macedonia
Sigurisht qe une personalisht kam rezerva mbi vertetesine e ketyre te dhenave,
por e kam ndertuar modelin duke u bazuar ne keto te dhena, pasi te tjera zyrtare nuk ka.

Sipas CIA ne 2007 kemi 2.055.915
nga keta:
64.2% ose 1.319.897 jane maqedone sllave
25.2% ose 518.091 jane shqiptare
Nuk arrita te gjej % e shtimit te shqiptareve, por fare mire mund te marrim ate tonen ne Shqiperi e cila eshte 0.529% (mendoj se % e rritjes te shqiptareve ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni duhet te jete me e larte se kaq)
Persa i perket % te rritjes se maqedoneve sllave...
Shifra zyrtare eshte 0.263% ne rang total te popullsise
Natyrisht qe nuk mund te perdorim kete shifer per shqiptaret
Kjo shihet edhe nga fakti se sllavet kane shkallen e pjellshmerise 2.07, kurse shqiptaret 4.1, pra rreth 2 here me te larte.

Sigurisht qe nuk jane te sakta 100% por jane mese te mjaftueshme per te patur idene e trendit te popullsise sipas ketyre dy grupeve kryesore.
Dhe kemi:

1.319.897 * (1+0.263%)^n    per maqedonet sllave
518.091 * (1+0.529%)^n       per shqiptaret

pas 10 vitesh
1.355.024 maqedone sllave
546.159    shqiptare (40.31% ne raport me maqedonet sllave)

pas 50 vitesh
1.505.133 maqedone sllave
674.487    shqiptare (44.81% ne raport me maqedonet sllave)

pas 353 vitesh
3.335.843   maqedone sllave
3.336.235   shqiptare (100.01% ne raport me maqedonet sllave)

Keto gjithesesi ngelen vetem shifra...

Por ama mund ti kthej pergjigjen Jack Watson mbi pyetjen qe ka ngritur:
Po te supozojme se nuk do te kete faktore qe ndikojne ndjeshem ne kete model te thjeshte, brenda kushteve normale, dhe duke marre per baze keto te dhena si pandryshueshme mund te te them se ne vitin 2360 shqiptaret do te kene ne dore shtetin dhe sllavet maqedona do te jene pakice.
Patjeter qe modeli ka te meta apo pasaktesira por ama trendi vihet re shume qarte
Ky fenomen eshte bere shume shqetesues neper qarqet peudo-akademike shoviniste sllave.
Dhe te shtoj se saktesimi ketyre te dhenave, sidomos ai i perqindjes reale te shqiptare, e afron shume me teper vitin 2360

----------


## Baptist

Mos bini pre e komenteve provokuese.

----------


## KUSi

kudo qe jemi nje gjak e kemi  :shkelje syri: 

besoj se do te vij edhe ajo qe te jemi me shum , e kam fjalen per qytetet tjera ku ka me pak banor shqiptar , se sa per Tetove , Gostivar , Kercove , Struge , Kumanove nuk behet fjale se jan qytete me shumice shqiptare

----------


## GL_Branch

> do te arrihet kjo dhe ate mbrenda 15-20 viteve se ne shipatret bejm ka 5-6 femij ndersa maqedonet ka 2-3 dhe kjo mund te arrihet shum shpejt 
> 
> ne momentalisht jemi 27%


po mendon vitin 2007? ke ndonje fakt per kete qe po thua?

----------


## GL_Branch

> kudo qe jemi nje gjak e kemi 
> 
> besoj se do te vij edhe ajo qe te jemi me shum , e kam fjalen per qytetet tjera ku ka me pak banor shqiptar , se sa per Tetove , Gostivar , Kercove , Struge , Kumanove nuk behet fjale se jan qytete me shumice shqiptare


fatkeqsisht Kumanova nuk eshte qytet me shumice e as Kercova (por jane fshatrat qe eshte nje plus i madh)

----------


## Kreksi

Une mendoje se duhet lene vete natyren te kryej ciklin e vete demografikë.
Shumice po, do jemi, mirepo kur shifet papunsija dhe zhvillimi ekonomike i ngadalshem,  veshtire eshte sot qe nje popull te mbahet e te jetoje ne kushte te duhura per nje jete normale pa zhvillim te vendit dhe pa standarde...
Nga shumica sot varfrohet nje popull, kemi shembuj konkret ne boten e globalizmit.
Se pari duhet  ngritur celula qe japin pune e pastaje te behet plani familiar se shtimi i popullsise nuk zgjedh qeshtjen tone kombtare.

----------


## baaroar

> Une mendoje se duhet lene vete natyren te kryej ciklin e vete demografikë.
> Shumice po, do jemi, mirepo kur shifet papunsija dhe zhvillimi ekonomike i ngadalshem,  veshtire eshte sot qe nje popull te mbahet e te jetoje ne kushte te duhura per nje jete normale pa zhvillim te vendit dhe pa standarde...
> Nga shumica sot varfrohet nje popull, kemi shembuj konkret ne boten e globalizmit.
> Se pari duhet  ngritur celula qe japin pune e pastaje te behet plani familiar se shtimi i popullsise nuk zgjedh qeshtjen tone kombtare.


I jap shume te drejte Kreksit ne ate cfare ka shkruar me siper
Llogaritjet e mia ishin thjesht se sa vite duhen qe koha te beje te sajen.
Por shqiptaret nuk kane nevoje te presin 353 vite, kur mund do te jene shumice (teorikisht), as 50 dhe as 5, madje as edhe 1 vit.
Marreveshja e Ohrit parashikon te drejta te barabarta te shqiptareve si edhe plote te drejta te tjera pasi jane me te vertete element shtetformues.
Sigurisht qe keto nuk po zbatohen sic duhet.
Me shume e kam fjalen per shperndarjen e buxhetit, vendeve te punes ne administrate, e te drejta te tjera qe permiresojne jeten e shqiptareve.
Sigurisht pa harruar edhe perdormin e simboleve kombtare dhe gjuhes.
Nese maqedonet sllave do te vazhdojne te tallen dhe te injorojne implementimin e marreveshjes se Ohrit, mos te harrojne se shqiptaret nuk e kane problem te ngrihen edhe njehere per ti kerkuar ato me lufte.
Levizja me e fundit politike e njeres prej partive shqiptare per ti bashkuar te gjitha partite shqiptare ne nje front te vetem politik, besoj se eshte dicka  pozitive.
Politika eshte arme me vete, dhe besoj se ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme, faktori politik shqiptar do te jete shume me i rendesishem apo imponues.

----------

